# What are you planning to build this year?



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

What are you planning to build this year? http://pinterest.com/pin/create/but...is+more+projects+I+am+forgeting+..+What+about
Here is mine

-Finish my motorised Pyramid Head from Silent Hill








-Do a standing Shiatsu Zombie 
-Do a monster in Box
-I have another fan I can use for animating another new prop
-Do 2 Silent Hill nurses
-Maybe some stone looking Walls
-more homemade tombstones








-maybe a pumkinRot
-Finish my haunted rocking chair (just got the motion sensor today)
-Rebuild my original quaker witches















-Finsh creating and staining ALL my skeletons BLOOD RED!









I am sure there is more projects I am forgeting ..

What about you?​


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm building a new fence system that will hid all my wiring and lights, as well as fog machines. We've already started working on it, and are currently revising the design for the sections that will be nearest the street.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Version 3 of the leer ghost, no strings or pullys. Plus kits.
Some new Stolloween Jack o lanterns.
A new ghost, called the hover ghost.
A new ghost reader based on the scary terry servo driver, and a hack for billy the bass hack I found.
Enhancements to the waving walgreens skeleton, 2 movements is just not enough.
Various assorted supporting items, its a new house and I have not figured out how I want to set the yard up yet.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

New gates/ fencing
Gravegrabber
Pneumatic Groundbreaker
More pillars
Tombstones
Fog chiller
and whatever else i can figure out with 5 shiatsus


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I think gas masks are creepy, so I thought I'd do a character with one. I started with this










and so far I've done this to it:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's a good looking mask so far. Research the Fallout game series for additional inspiration.

- Fencing
- Iron Cresting
- Coming up with a theme


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a seriously cool mask Dr. Maniaco! I can't wait to see what it turns out like.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I've got it narrowed down...

Tombstones (with some LED spotlights built in)
A big PVC fence...gotta cover more than 50ft...

Beyond that, it'll be targets of opportunity once those two are done and finished.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm going to be working on pumpkins. I'm also thinking about a fence. But I'm still debating with my husband on that one. We are absolutely out of storage space. So if I want a fence, I have to decide what to get rid of. But I'm trying to come up with a couple hundred pumpkins, for sure.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Lets see
Celtic tombstone(wip)
One armed grave grabber(done)
Cauldron creep( wip)
Lighting for graveyard
Those are the ones I definitely want done for this year the extras are
Fence
Animating my casket
A new crypt
Paper mâché pumpkins 
And lots of repairs on last years stuff


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to have a Devil's pumpkin patch so I am making mache pumpkins. At about 3 every 15 days I might have enough by Halloween! Dang jobs just keep slowing my Pumpkin making down!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got a factory interior to build. Lots of pipes and gears and bulky machines and faux-brick walls, plus two doors sturdy enough for regular use on the night of.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A grave digger/watcher, a skeleton/zombie that has risen in a pumpkin patch and smashed a pumpkin on his head-animated (ala Dave Lowe) Do a little work on my gravestones.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought an old phone so I'm hoping to do something with that. I also wanted to make a haunted clock for the hallway. Its all still in the planning stages yet.

I have some additional tombstones on the go to make a larger graveyard for the Fundraiser we will be doing this year.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Graveyard fence
Cadaver tomb
tomstones


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*My 2013 List*

Here is my wish list for additional features:

1. A seriously cool coffin banger w/chains and lights.
2. A black light crank ghost for the middle second story window
3. A cemetery fence for the front yard, plus more tombstones
4. Faux boarded windows for one of the first floor windows
5. That projector trick showing zombies walking back and forth against a window
drape for the other first floor window.
6. Inventory and make use of all the cool stuff that I bought at 50% off
or more from Halloween stores/Internet last year. And remember not to pay
retail this year and wait again for the sales. :jol:


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Offwhiteknight said:


> I think I've got it narrowed down...
> 
> Tombstones (with some LED spotlights built in)
> A big PVC fence...gotta cover more than 50ft...
> ...


Hehehe...and *this* is why thing never happen the way we plan them. Priced out my fence, and while supercheap compared to a real one, its still around $70-$80, which is a little over my personal budget right now (what with sudden furlough days & accounting messing up my benefits).

BUT, my dad gave me all his old C7 christmas light strings. So now I"m thinking a bunch of those PVC pipe candle clusters. I just have to buy lamp cord, a bit of PVC and a box of flicker candle bulbs (got some already) and they'll go great with the tombstones.

So we shall see how it all turns out!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a ton of stuff to build this year. I'm re-constructing my Mad Scientist's lab from a few years ago.


Jacob's Ladder
Specimen Jars
Flasks and beakers
A Giant Table for the
sit-up Monster
Just to name some of what I need to work on.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

What I really want to do build this year:
-Pneumatic legless walker
-3 Axis Animated Grimm Reaper
-Cyclone Jack's Swaying ghoul
-Fence

Anything after that would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Offwhiteknight said:


> I think I've got it narrowed down...
> 
> Tombstones (with some LED spotlights built in)
> A big PVC fence...gotta cover more than 50ft...
> ...


Hehehe...and *this* is why thing never happen the way we plan them. Priced out my fence, and while supercheap compared to a real one, its still around $70-$80, which is a little over my personal budget right now (what with sudden furlough days & accounting messing up my benefits).

BUT, my dad gave me all his old C7 christmas light strings. So now I"m thinking a bunch of those PVC pipe candle clusters. I just have to buy lamp cord, a bit of PVC and a box of flicker candle bulbs (got some already) and they'll go great with the tombstones.

So we shall see how it all turns out!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*So, it's Easter.. who is building Halloween props?*

I got the next 5 days off and might work on a project or two. Anyone is planning to do something this halloween?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been working close to daily since January already.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Not right now, have to work on installing a new alternator and valve cover gasket in my van. Then sit down on Sunday to some Honey Baked Ham!!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes - my plan is to make a good start this weekend. I've been dabbling with a couple of new tombstones, but I have a couple of projects I want to start this weekend.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been working on infrastructure projects for Halloween. Built some prop controllers and working on some ST boards for my 3 new mini talking skulls. Trying to squeeze it in before I have to start Spring cleanup.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I plan on making the coals for my Cauldron Creep and building a double flicker unit to control 2strands of lights under them


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

I am taking a 10 foot old metal satelite disc and turning it into a ufo spacecraft. Then out of wood making a crashed spacecraft. Totally changing my theme out this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Shall I go all out??? (or as l like to call it, Balls to the Wall?) Okay....a swaying Zombie prop....and a grave grabber....and mulitple milk jug skulls that will ultimately become ground breakers...oh....and yes...my $20 prop challenge....get ready boys and ghouls.......


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You go for it P5!

I was thinking of taking this year off, but now I'm feeling the need to make at least one new piece for the display. The prop challenge sounds fun and I've got some ideas for another small group of nasties, but will not have time to start until mid April—yikes!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn, I was planning to clean out my garage today, but it's still too cold. the snow is still slowly melting, but there is still a lot to go.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm taking a break this year from anything big. I think I am going to do a creepy fortune teller thing with a creeping, oozing ouija board.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

1. A goofy groundbreaker (my entire theme is spooky/goofy)
2. A guillotine entrance prop
3. The (goofy) skeleton executioner for the guillotine
4. I am going to give the singing pumpkins a go
5. Home made hands for all my skeletons (so far I use the blucky hands, yuck.)
5. Repairs/enhancing old stuff


I would like to do a grounds keeper (also a goofy skeleton. I use a lot of bluckys) a new gate for my fencing, a couple more stone fence pillars,


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

54 wall panels and a monster in a box. If I get those done I might try more but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Lamborgman (Jul 14, 2013)

Quite a bit and a 16 ft x 24 ft haunted house maze.


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

I want to try a Stolloween Pumpkin- if that goes well, another Stolloween creature. Love his work.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I would really like to finish my cemetery fence and columns that have been a WIP for 2 years now.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

-Steampunk Laboratory
-Spooky Trees
-Steampunk Jetpack (for my costume)
-5 ft Carnivorous Plant 

My list right now. Hopefully I can do it all.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Things that I am working on this year for my haunt:


Working on finishing up some tombstones that I started last year
A bunch of PVC candles to put on my front steps and around the tombstones
Corpse a few skulls

Anything last minute that I think of. It surprises me that I come up with ideas just before Halloween. Sometime I act on them or I list them on my Halloween list as things to do for the upcoming year.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I'm a late starter as I am just a beginner......so I am working on a basic fence and a rock column.....I think I will try to change a prop ......don't know how it will do......you Gus and girls here are great! I love all the ideas that I get from this site!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I only have 3 things left on the original list:

-Photo Op Sign
-Projection Screen
-Evil Tree

I'm working on the Sign now, I still have some tweaking to do to the projection screen, and I haven't started the Tree yet. One of them WILL be done by Friday, if not two. I may attempt to start on the tree this week, as well.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would love to see and read how you are doing an evil tree! That sounds great Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Georgeb68 said:


> I would love to see and read how you are doing an evil tree! That sounds great Bio!


It will be my biggest project to date ( One of the reasons that I'm leaving it till last.) I'll make sure to take lots of pics and video of it.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I am going to attempt to turn the entire outside of the front of my 2 story house into a run down haunted shack by using video projection mapping.

I might add some ghosts seen through the windows and some other effects but the main thing is I will be changing the perceived physical appearance of the outside of my house. Old weathered siding, broken windows, boarded up windows, run down shutters, etc... Then overlay other effects like lightning, flying bats, swamp fog, etc... 

I am not going to make any new physical props this year. This projection will be a backdrop to my graveyard.

I had some success with turning it into a gingerbread house at Christmas so I am going to give the Halloween theme a try.


----------



## forbiddenforest (Sep 11, 2013)

Well - I have a list of about 50 ideas - but my push is for a cemetary sign, boarded up windows, a trick basket guillotine that my head can sit in to scare the TOTs, a mad scientist lab set up, a stirring witch, and a animated wolf. Luckily the hubby is helping with some!

Things done so far - Cannibal skelly, witch shelves, 3 new plants for my ghastly garden (inspiration via Dave Lowe) and an oversized mushroom for my ghastly garden - that one came froms omeone on here, but I am blnking on who right now - whoever it was thanks!!!


----------



## forbiddenforest (Sep 11, 2013)

Haunted Neurons said:


> I am going to attempt to turn the entire outside of the front of my 2 story house into a run down haunted shack by using video projection mapping.
> 
> I might add some ghosts seen through the windows and some other effects but the main thing is I will be changing the perceived physical appearance of the outside of my house. Old weathered siding, broken windows, boarded up windows, run down shutters, etc... Then overlay other effects like lightning, flying bats, swamp fog, etc...
> 
> ...


I would love to see that - I've been checking out some of the projection effects for sale on other sites - very cool stuff!


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

This is my first year and I have made:

one corpsed skeleton hanging from the tree. 
14 2-inch-foam and monster mud tombstones. 
Boarded up windows. 
Metal fencing from Lowes (on clearance!). 
One skeleton on the roof looking down at the walkway. 
And a Regan stand up doll in the screened in porch looking out. 
LEDs lighting it all. 

I still have time and sanity to do....
6 monster mud reapers (6 because I have 6 foam heads already left over from my wedding reception  )
pumpkinrot scarecrow


I can't wait until next year when I won't be starting from scratch!!!


----------

